# FS 55 Gal acrylic fish tank whole setup or apart_price changed



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

UP for sale my fish tank. Going out of the hobby due to a moving out. Fish tank has no space in the new apartment.

1 55 gal acrylic fish tank with stand(4 feet long) 300 $( including some extras: ( regular water filter air pump and tools plus water test kits) bonus one 10 gal fish tank with filter and a CO2 system.

1 4stages canister filter 9W UV built in, with media (bio balls, ceramic ring, carbon filter some pads and... etc whatever it needs to work flawless). 100 $.

1 light fixture Power Glo with 2 T5 bulb 46`. (one spare bulb will be provided). Light can be used with brackets on the tank rim or hanged from ceiling. 200$ (paid over 400) will add a timer power plug. Bonus one light system blue moon for night time.

For the whole setup I can discus the price. picture here >> Moving sale_Furniture_Bunk beds_ coach_Dining

For quick response call or send email to [email protected] I do not have access to the site all time
FOR MOST UPDATED PRICE GO TO PAGE 3
Cristian
7788373367


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there a brand/gph for the canister filter?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Canister filter is Jebao or some kind like this I will check tonight.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

UV sterilizer..... SOLD


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

15 days time limit to go..........


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

10% cut from fish tank price....... or 500 for all setup = 15% cut from the rest ....... (UV sold)


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody interested...?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Aaaand.... up to the top!


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

What brand is the Canister?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Jebao .White color.

FEATURE:
4-stage filtration
Dimensions: 18.5” (H) x 11” (D) x 11” (W)
Includes all hoses and everything necessary to get started
Max Flow Rate: 525 GPH
Hose Size: 3/4”
110-120V 50-60Hz
Built in 9 Watt UV Sterilizer to kill viruses and harmful parasites
Adjustable-height inlet tube fits even the deepest aquariums
Max Tank Size: 175 Gallon
Separated and integrated On/Off UV Switch


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. I must have sold my 55g acrylic for too little. $150 with canopy and light


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I am not saying anything for yours but my setup was a couple of hundred over 1000. SO, I am thinking this must be a fair price. Plus it is not fair to make those coments even thought you sold yours for less money. Too bad for you, Good deal for buyer.
Cheers.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

In 12 days is going to storage......


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Going back to the top...


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Daily bump !!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

10 days left to a complete shut down.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still for sale...


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Another bump....


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

pmd.......


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

double post I did not know how to erase.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

@neoh

PMD may refer to: LA/Palmdale Regional Airport (IATA: PMD), a commercial airport in Palmdale, California?


You have replay to the message. Check your inbox.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Last and final price cut for fish tank and stand 250$ this include :fish tank, stand and lots of extras,plus air pump, co2 system , filter(not canister) and one 10 gal fish tank.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Shutt down eta.....4 days


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Going back to the top


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

This night is going to storage. All intems will be available as individual item.
I will add them soon.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still for sale, no time to list all items but will be soon.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still for sale. New items coming soon.


----------

